# Kardeism - Spiritism



## monoergon (Mar 2, 2019)

My acquaintance has been rambling on about Allan Kardec's non-sense (a form of Spiritism) to me in my Facebook page about Moses being a medium, hell not being real, Satan and demons not existing, the Bible being adulterated, and arguing for reincarnation.

He provides no intelligent argumentation for his ideas; he only makes affirmations. He's more of the ignorant type of individual. I already showed him the Bible teaches about hell, Satan and demons, but I eventually noticed he doesn't care about what the Bible teaches, given that he believes it has been modified and since he is committed to his Spiritist-ocultic experiences, which is extremely common in Brazil.

(1) What do you all suggest? I don't have much experience in this kind of situation. Should I stop arguing with him on my Facebook page? Should I give a final answer about all this and then stop arguing? Should I mention other important points on this issue?

(2) By the way, what Reformed and non-Reformed works are there which refute Spiritism, Allan Kardec's ideas, and reincarnation (in its various forms, e.g. from Kardeism or Hinduism, etc.).

Thanks


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2019)

This has become my #1 social rule: Never argue on Facebook. Ever. It is impersonal, almost never accomplishes anything (except perhaps engendering bitterness), and is one of the fastests roads to spiritual immaturity (incessant need to criticize, argue, seek out debates, nit-pick, etc., etc.).

So, yes, as a first step I would cease all forms of Facebook interaction immediately and, if it is possible, request a phone call, video call, or, best yet, a personal meeting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 3


----------



## terry43 (Mar 2, 2019)

monoergon said:


> My acquaintance has been rambling on about Allan Kardec's non-sense (a form of Spiritism) to me in my Facebook page about Moses being a medium, hell not being real, Satan and demons not existing, the Bible being adulterated, and arguing for reincarnation.
> 
> He provides no intelligent argumentation for his ideas; he only makes affirmations. He's more of the ignorant type of individual. I already showed him the Bible teaches about hell, Satan and demons, but I eventually noticed he doesn't care about what the Bible teaches, given that he believes it has been modified and since he is committed to his Spiritist-ocultic experiences, which is extremely common in Brazil.
> 
> ...



Present the Gospel ...and move on .. he will be held responsible for his beliefs 


Mark 6:11 "And if any place will not receive you and they will not listen to you, when you leave, shake off the dust that is on your feet as a testimony against them.”


----------



## ReformedChristian (Mar 2, 2019)

For recommended reading which deal with the issues related to Spiritualism, Reincarnation etc I find the following resources helpful:

1. Occult ABC: Exposing Occult Practices and Ideologies -Kurt E. Koch

2. Death and the Afterlife-Robert Morey 

3. Unmasking the New Age- Douglas Groothuis

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## monoergon (Mar 2, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> This has become my #1 social rule: Never argue on Facebook. Ever. It is impersonal, almost never accomplishes anything (except perhaps engendering bitterness), and is one of the fastests roads to spiritual immaturity (incessant need to criticize, argue, seek out debates, nit-pick, etc., etc.).
> 
> So, yes, as a first step I would cease all forms of Facebook interaction immediately and, if it is possible, request a phone call, video call, or, best yet, a personal meeting.



I just noticed that a successful outcome in a Facebook debate is quite unlikely. This is a lesson learned for me.


----------



## monoergon (Mar 2, 2019)

terry43 said:


> Present the Gospel ...and move on .. he will be held responsible for his beliefs
> 
> 
> Mark 6:11 "And if any place will not receive you and they will not listen to you, when you leave, shake off the dust that is on your feet as a testimony against them.”


Indeed, he will be held responsible. I presented several biblical passages, but he rejected all of them.


----------



## monoergon (Mar 2, 2019)

ReformedChristian said:


> For recommended reading which deal with the issues related to Spiritualism, Reincarnation etc I find the following resources helpful:
> 
> 1. Occult ABC: Exposing Occult Practices and Ideologies -Kurt E. Koch
> 
> ...



Great! I wasn't aware of these works.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 2, 2019)

Pray for him, and tell him that you're doing so. Then, as Taylor suggested, let him know that you're done with the debate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 2, 2019)

Don't try to refute all of his points in one round. It won't happen and the posts will become unwieldy. Focus on one and go from there.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 2, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Don't try to refute all of his points in one round. It won't happen and the posts will become unwieldy. Focus on one and go from there.



If you are one of those people who can actually handle social media debate in a Christianly manner (I am not, unfortunately), then this is great advice. In fact, it may be the best advice given thus far, should @monoergon decide to continue.

Cumbersomeness is perhaps the greatest detriment to social media discussions. A topic is brought up; the opponent comes back with a rejoinder, likely filled with red herring or some other such side material; the original poster feels the need to rebut point by point, lest he feel bested; the opposing side in turn does the same. Before long, the original topic is almost completely unaddressed or forgotten about, the posts are novels in terms of their length, and the only people actually reading the post are the ones posting. And, indeed, even _they_ are likely not reading thoroughly, because everyone knows that there are two determining factors that decide who wins a Facebook debate: 1) the fastest comments, and 2) the final comment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## monoergon (Mar 3, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> Pray for him, and tell him that you're doing so. Then, as Taylor suggested, let him know that you're done with the debate.


Yes, I already stopped debating him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Physeter (Mar 4, 2019)

If he keeps disrupting there is the block tool. You can remove him from your page. Debates on Facebook usually head nowhere fast. My page is just about an airplane, I tend to boot people that want to argue.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2019)

I only debate if I actually know the people or know I can make a difference. For example, some of these guys on my feed are bordering on the Quiverfull movement, so I can respond to that and I think make a difference.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 4, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I only debate if I actually know the people or know I can make a difference. For example, some of these guys on my feed are bordering on the Quiverfull movement, so I can respond to that and I think make a difference.


Are you for QF, or against it ... if it is that simple a choice ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> Are you for QF, or against it ... if it is that simple a choice ?



If people want to have lots of kids, God bless 'em. But when they make it a law of Medes and Persians, that's a problem. There isn't much wisdom in the movement. I don't want to derail the thread, though.


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 4, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> ...a law of Medes and Persians



Another one for your signature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## monoergon (Mar 5, 2019)

ReformedChristian said:


> For recommended reading which deal with the issues related to Spiritualism, Reincarnation etc I find the following resources helpful:
> 
> 1. Occult ABC: Exposing Occult Practices and Ideologies -Kurt E. Koch
> 
> ...


By the way, I found a book about the world of spirits written by Richard Baxter. I'll share the link for reference.
_The certainty of the world of spirits fully evinced. By Richard Baxter. To which is added The wonders of the invisible world by Cotton Mather. _
https://archive.org/details/b2201861x/page/n3

Reactions: Like 1


----------

